# Snapper gone



## mt0264 (May 8, 2010)

Is it me or did all the snapper just leave all the wrecks? I have not marked any fish all week. Any ideas? And what is up with the bait this year? Wednesday you could catch all the bait you wanted at the mass for the first time this year and today nothing at all :no:


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

The popular public wrecks have seen more fishing pressure in the past two weeks than any two week period in the history of the earth. There are still more snapper than anytime in my lifetime. When you pull up on a spot in 120 - 140' and see the snapper swimming around 20' down before you drop a bait there are a lot of them out there.


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

Had trouble catch in bait and didn't pick up any snapper on wrecks I tried in Destin on June 2nd but was marking fish there it was a tough day of fishing


----------



## mrwhatts (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm seeing big snapper, keep at it and you will find them.
Good luck!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

SnapperSlapper said:


> The popular public wrecks have seen more fishing pressure...


Agreed. I went diving in the middle of about a dozen boats on the Russian Freighter today. The wreck was picked clean, not a red snapper in sight.


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

i think the ones that are left have lockjaw. i dove twice today and they were everywhere. i could have limited out on snapper at 30 ft. glad i waited till i hit the sand...got a 21 pounder!


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

Went out this morning and we limited out on snapper at a wreck. So they are definitely still there.


----------



## mt0264 (May 8, 2010)

How far out are y'all having to go, I did find a couple at paradise hole


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> Agreed. I went diving in the middle of about a dozen boats on the Russian Freighter today. The wreck was picked clean, not a red snapper in sight.


Picked clean?...the freighter & alike public near shore wrecks snappas have been invaded by nasty lead and hook lines and "RUDE ASS" divers for 18 days now.

Because of all the tangle anchor lines and loud confrontations between the two, they've had enough and simply relocated to a quieter resort til this madness ends sometime in July...Late July, they'll be back running off the "in season species"...

If you want some snappas, do your time and spend it on other than the most popular wrecks. jk,,,don't bother, them snappas are all gone!

Jimmy


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

With Charter boats running 2-3 trips every day, with around 1124 of them , the population has been wore down . It's going to be very hard to find them till after the spawn.


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

amarcafina said:


> With Charter boats running 2-3 trips every day, with around 1124 of them , the population has been wore down . It's going to be very hard to find them till after the spawn.


That's funny. You can practically walk to mexico on top of all the snapper. If you aren't catching them, try something different. Different place, different bait, rig, line etc. As for the Freighter, I dive it a lot and have never seen anything remarkable in the meat fish department. Great wreck just not ideal for certain fish.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

mt0264 said:


> Is it me or did all the snapper just leave all the wrecks? I have not marked any fish all week. Any ideas? And what is up with the bait this year? Wednesday you could catch all the bait you wanted at the mass for the first time this year and today nothing at all :no:


 Hey Mt0264 I found some saturday:whistling: I was trying to send you picures in the private message but I will learn how and send it. I am headed out Saturday if the waves allow me. So if you find them hit me in the Private and lead me to the bad big boys PLEASE! :notworthy::yes::thumbup:


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> Agreed. I went diving in the middle of about a dozen boats on the Russian Freighter today. The wreck was picked clean, not a red snapper in sight.


So that was YOU!  We told them to leave :whistling: well there alway next time as I am told so many times :thumbsup:


----------



## mt0264 (May 8, 2010)

I am at work now catching yellow fin, black fin and looking for a couple of Maui Maui, I know before any buddy says it I have a hard job but hey someone has to do it lol ill be back in July 4th ready to catch some more snapper, I got a lead on some big ones just have to see if the water is doable less than 2 ft


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

mt0264 said:


> I am at work now catching yellow fin, black fin and looking for a couple of Maui Maui, I know before any buddy says it I have a hard job but hey someone has to do it lol ill be back in July 4th ready to catch some more snapper, I got a lead on some big ones just have to see if the water is doable less than 2 ft


Need a business partner? :thumbup:


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

The grouper are still around I assure you just gotta know where. We hooked 6 gag last Tuesday and 3 monsters today in the slop.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Snapper are every where they are bighting funny


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

The good ones have been picked over pretty good but you can still catch some pretty good ones if you try. It has been a real tough bite but just stick with it and you will find them.


----------

